# RS badging + Tire and Wheel Combo



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks to Ma v e n, I'm running the 17" Bridgestone S-04's and I'm still amazed at how much more livable the RS Premier is now versus the 18" OEM Michelins.

In 2018 the hatch only had RS badging on the grill. I added an RS to the hatch (see earlier post). The Gen1's had RS badging on the doors, but there is nothing on ours. Of course, in Chevy hierarchy, SS is superior to RS (right?), but I didn't want to go that far beyond how our cars were envisioned by their creator.

As posted before, I bought new rims from TireRack.com, but they came with their "Sport Tuning" house-brand center caps. Fortunately, a set of four blank center caps was $15 on Amazon. My friends at the local Fastsigns used the RS center caps from a 2017 Camaro to model new caps for my Cruze, giving me RS badging on the sides and replacing the blanks. They mocked up an RS without the outline, too. Phoebe and her crew can do something similar for you.



















Sorry the weather wasn't better. BTW: Those are Diode Dynamics amber LED fogs, installed by my friends at Blood Type Racing along with all the other LED's. Their next job for me will be the Flowmaster Force II axle-back for a better exhaust sound. Trifecta says it will have no effect on their tune, since it is behind the catalytic converter.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

What didn’t you like about the 18s? I wanted to size up lol. They look very nice btw! Have you looked into the chevrolet performance catback exhaust?


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> What didn’t you like about the 18s? I wanted to size up lol. They look very nice btw! Have you looked into the chevrolet performance catback exhaust?


Impact harshness was awful on the 18's with their tiny sidewalls. There's a whole separate thread on that one: Very harsh ride on 2019 RS Pkg with stock wheel/tire setup

The kit from Chevy performance is much more expensive and ends in a pair of bow-ties on the exhaust tips. I could live with the latter, but not the former.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Glad to hear you like them!
Looks like you went 235/45/17 94Y. You should be able to go down to at least 32psi cold, maybe even 30 due to the wider tire and higher load rating. I'll have to see if I can find the load/pressure chart for that tire.


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

At 32 psi, OnStar's monthly report is worried the tires are too low. But no TPMS issues.


----------

